
Five Things Facebook Should Fix Immediately - csel
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/26/five-things-facebook-should-fix-immediately/
======
joe_the_user
"Why is it that such a successful company as Facebook feels like it needs to
change and reinvent its interface constantly?"

I've been thinking exactly this.

Facebook seems to be mutating at a high rate. Perhaps they'll mutate into
profitability but perhaps they'll mutate out of being something that their
users are willing to keep using...

